# Brean Sands @ Holiday Resort Unity. Brean Sands



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Holiday Resort Unity. Brean Sands in Brean Sands, Somerset starting 12/09/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=850

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just out of interest............

As the owner of a (shhh whisper the word) carav** but a fully paid up member of MHF (much better than forums for the "other" lot) Would I be allowed to attend a MHF rally (if I park in the corner another field of course) 

Not planning on attending this one as we will be away, but I thought I would just ask the question for future reference. Might be nice to see some of the faces of the people I interact with here

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would always welcome you Andy.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I vote yes!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Just out of interest............
> 
> As the owner of a (shhh whisper the word) carav** but a fully paid up member of MHF (much better than forums for the "other" lot) Would I be allowed to attend a MHF rally (if I park in the corner another field of course)
> 
> ...


 Hi Andy we changed to a caravan last year and went on 4 MHF rally's.
We have put our names down for a few rally's this year as well. There are a few on facts that have become tuggers :grin2:

Peter.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Cabby, Viv and Peter

Now that I know we won't be put in the stocks and pelted with rotten fruit and out of date copies of MMM I think we will have to scour the rallies section to see if there is one when we are free. That might not be that easy 'cos we have a lot planned for this year (not that I am complaining, it's just wonderful not having to think about work commitments all the time)

Hopefully I will be able to actual meet some of the characters who I "chat" with on here, see you in field soon I hope.

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Andy you are more than welcome at any of our rallies the only thing we can't have is tents as our insurance
doesn't cover us for them.

Hope to see you at one sometime although we did meet at Lyme Regis a few years ago I think


Jacquie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Jacquie

I am not sure of what exactly we will be doing in September yet. This is the first year of our retirement from the rat race and we are planning on doing as much as possible. A week in Portugal (flying) in Feb, 6 weeks in France from Mid April, three weeks away in the UK in July, both with the "wobbly box" then home for August, September is free at the moment but I am looking at a long term (month) rental of an apartment in Portugal for either Sept or Oct, depending on what deal I can sort out we may well come and join you. Brean Sands isn't too far from sunny (well it was once I seem to recall) Weymouth.

Currently contemplating whether to go away to somewhere warmish with the caravan for December - February, oh decisions decisions!!!!! Ain't life tough????

Andy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I know this rally isn't till September but I do need at least 10 vans to attend, more would be a bonus as I have had to pay a deposit
for 10 vans, so do you think a few more of you could come and join us there PLEASE.

If you can please add yourselves to the rally list soon. Thanks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=850

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join us at Unity I need another 4 please



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still looking for 4 more of you to join us at Brean PLEASE



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please can I have another 5 vans to join us at Unity



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I'm getting desperate folks for more vans for this rally PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


Jac


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

meurig said:


> meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


Thanks John & Lin can you bring a few more with you:kiss:

Win one lose one think im fighting a losing battle here:frown2:

Jac


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We'll be there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More people's needed PLEASE for this rally.

You have 2 entertainment places, golf, fishing, swimming pool, shop, fun fair, bus stop, and a weekly market all on the site with the beach across the road all for £85.75 for the week Monday to Monday on a grass pitch with electric and no extra charges, dogs are welcome on leads.

So please can we have at least another 3 attendees more would be a bonus.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming???? I am beginning to wonder if it is worth setting up rallies anymore 


Jacquie


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi jac,

dont give up, it is well apreciated, even though this year, with everything that has been going on,i,ve not managed one rally,but it,s good to know they are there if i can ever get this year sorted i will be there.

mags


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

I live just down the road from Brean and it may be of interest to some attendees that Unity Farm has LPG filling facility.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I've just had a word with Unity and managed to get a price reduction:grin2: the cost is now £73.43 for the full 7 days.

If any more of you are thinking of joining us there could you please add yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more of you to join us at Unity Brean



Jac


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

still not got the van back, and just come out of hospital,after a week. thought i had an infected throat, couldent breathe, doctor shut so popped down to walk in at hospital,within 2 minutes on a trolley in a and e ,hearts gone into defibbulation, spent a week on moniters and all sorts of drugs, had me hooked upto the shock machine for a few days, it really did give me ashock when i realalised what it was used for. i had rhymatic fever when i was a child, and left me with a heart valve that leaks, but never bothers me, but for some reason it had gone mad with its self. it could be all the problems this last 18 months has brought,....


so....if i feel strong enough,...and if....we get the van back, we will still see you next week, looking forward to it,


all the best mags


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ye gods Mags it could only happen to you, if you do make it to Brean I hope its with everything
working properly with both you and the van lol and don't forget we are at Unity this year NOT
Warren Farm.

Can you send me a text or give me a ring if your coming please 0797 026 5683 or 0786 767 8605


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those that are coming to Unity when you get there please go to reception
and tell them you are with motohomefacts rally Jacquie's group and they should 
let you through through the barrier, if you have any problems please ring me on
0797 026 5683 and I will come up to reception.

We are on Yellow field grass pitches.

If you could have the correct money in cash £74.43 that includes your £1 rally fee please it would be a great help.

You an arrive any time after 12 o'clock.

Look forward to seeing you all there

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Flag is now flying in yellow field at Unity. You will have to give your registration to reception to get through the barrier once through follow the road down turn left at the shop and yellow field you turn left into it and we are the second row in you will see the flag on the corner of our row

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Jac n John


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you Jac and John for organising the Unity Rally. The weather was kind and the company great. Thank you too for the afternoon tea meet - We enjoyed Sunday lunch and meeting up with everyone again.

Andrea & Bob & Ellie &#55357;&#56836;


----------

